# [SYSTEM] hwsetup emerge fail...

## Inazad

Salut ALL!

Jessaie de builder hwsetup pour mon LiveCD mais jobtiens cette erreur lorsque je fais cette commane ( je suis en chroot!!!) :

```

emerge -av mkxf86config hwdata-gentoo hwsetup

```

Cette commande permettera a mon LiveCD de configurer Xorg automatiquement et ainsi de suite..

Erreur :

```

>>> Emerging (2 of 3) sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 to /

 * hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * checking hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/work

 * Applying 1.2-7-dyn_blacklist.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.2-3-fastprobe.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.2-7-gentoo.patch ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/work/hwsetup-1.2 ...

 * Appending a library link instruction (-lz); libraries to link to should not be passed through LDFLAGS

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/kudzu -DBLACKLIST -Wall -fPIC -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -s -lz -o hwsetup hwsetup.c -lkudzu -lpci

hwsetup.c:55: warning: missing braces around initializer

hwsetup.c:55: warning: (near initialization for 'blacklist[0]')

hwsetup.c: In function 'gen_blacklist':

hwsetup.c:80: warning: passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' from incompatible pointer type

hwsetup.c: In function 'load_mod':

hwsetup.c:580: warning: passing argument 1 of 'modcmp' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In function `ddcProbe':

(.text+0x8c6): undefined reference to `get_edid_supported'

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In function `ddcProbe':

(.text+0x8d3): undefined reference to `get_edid_info'

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In 

function `ddcProbe':

(.text+0xb11): undefined reference to `vbe_get_vbe_info'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [hwsetup] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" OPT="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2359:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" OPT="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Appending a library link instruction (-lz); libraries to link to should not be passed through LDFLAGS

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 9 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

osiris / # 

```

emerge --info :

```

osiris / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Aug 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri encode f77 foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python q quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svga sysfs t tcpd truetype unicode v x x86 xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

osiris / # 

```

Merci !

----------

## Poch

Y a des posts sur le bugzilla, regarde peut-être de  ce côté là , t'auras des infos...

----------

## Inazad

Je l'ai lu et je l'ai fait... ca ne change rien..

Faut il que je les build a la main !?

----------

## d2_racing

```

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe" 

```

Ça doit pas aider. Tu as un Core 2 duo et tu compiles comme si tu avais un 486.

----------

## d2_racing

Je te conseille aussi de passer à python 2.5.

```

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

```

Comme cela, tu vas avoir un ordi très clean comme on dit.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 Je pense que c'est parce qu'il veut en faire un Live CD  :Smile: 

Mais, +1 pour l'upgrade de Python !

----------

## ghoti

Un vieux bug qui semble identique : #130786

Sais pas si ça peut aider ?

----------

## Inazad

Effectivement je veux en faire un LiveCD..

La jai mis XFCE4 pour l'environnement graphique mais la le clavier marche pas sous X   :Confused: 

Pourtant dans les TTY, le clavier work #1...

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.. j'ai besoin de hwsetup et mkxf86config sinon mon LiveCD marchera pas sur la plupart des PC   :Crying or Very sad: 

En espérant que quelqu'un trouve la solution héhé.

PS : Je suis en chroot pour modifier mon LiveCD...

----------

